# Greensboro, NC FCS Seminar



## Guro Harold (Aug 12, 2002)

Hello Everyone,

With great honor, I would like to invite all of you to my group's first seminar in Greensboro, NC!!!

We will be hosting Master Ray Dionaldo of Filipino Combat Systems (FCS)!!!

Some of the topics to be covered are (will depend on time):

- FCS knife concepts
- Cane and ground submissions
- Kerambit knife concepts
- Espada Y Daga
- Modern Arnis Tapi-Tapi combat applications
- Sikaran
- Sayoc Whip demo

September 21st, 22nd, 2002
YWCA of Greensboro, NC
1 YWCA Place
Greensboro, NC 27401

Cost is $75.00 for both days or $50.00 for each individual day.
Everyone is welcome to attend regardless of rank or experience!!!

Saturday, September 21st
---------------------------------
11:00 am - 12:00pm - Registration
12:00 pm -   4:00pm - Seminar

Sunday, September 22nd
--------------------------------
12:00 pm -   4:00pm - Seminar

Contact Harold Evans
---------------------------
Home: 336-375-7367 (leave message)
Work:919-991-7233
mail_harold@yahoo.com
YWCA: 336-273-3461

Training knives and arnis sticks will be available for sale!!!  No video taping will be allowed however tapes of the event will be available for sale.

Master Dionaldo is ranked as one of the top three instructors in SAYOC KALI-SILAK under Tuhon Christopher Sayoc as a Lakan Walo Guro (Level 8 Instructor) and is the founder of FCS.  Sayoc Kali is one of the top blade-oriented martial arts!!!  So, if you would like to learn about knife self-defense or self-preservation, here is a great opportunity to add to your skill set!

With over twenty years of experience in the martial arts, Ray has a diverse and impressive background in various disicplines.  Here are some of Ray's other credentials:

MODERN ARNIS 
Instructor: Professor Remy Presas 
Rank: Lakan Isa 

SAYOC KALI 
Instructor: Grand Tuhon Baltazar "Bo" Sayoc 
Rank: Lakan Isa 

PEKITI-TIRSIA KALI / STRATEGIC KNIFE DEFENSE 
Instructor: Grand Tuhon Leo T. Gaje 
Rank: Lakan Isa 

PEKITI-TIRSIA KALI / KALI OLYMPIC COMMITTEE 
Instructor: Master Bjin Lateef Mateen 
Rank: Lakan Isa 

PAMBUAN ARNIS TULISAN 
Instructor: Ama Guro Raffy Pambuan 
Rank: Guro 

ANCIENT ARTS ACADEMY 
Instructor: Lakan Guro Eric Porschen 
Rank: Lakan Isa 

WU MING TAO CHUAN FA 
Instructor: Sifu Jim Bryan 
Rank: Black Sash 

SHOTOKAN KARATE 
Instructor: Sensei Larry Stone 
Rank: Ni-Dan 

DILLMAN KARATE INSTITUTE 
Instructor: Sensei Larry Stone 
Rank: Ni-Dan 

WADO-RYU KARATE 
Instructor: Shihan Mark Cody 
Rank: Sho-Dan 

1983-1990, nationally ranked full-contact stick fighting competitor.

Come lets train together!!!!

Thanks,

HaroldE (Palusut)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 15, 2002)

To make it easier to follow, I'm locking -this- thread and redirecting traffic to the one in the FMA forum.
:asian:


Please follow this link to the full discussion.
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthre...?&threadid=3121

Thank you!


----------

